# Entire Danish National Chamber Orchestra eats world's hottest pepper while performing



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought this video was pretty interesting...

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/what-happ...source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

This, and many other rather amusing things like it, are on the classicfm.com website. It's worth looking at.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> This, and many other rather amusing things like it, are on the classicfm.com website. It's worth looking at.


Thanks i'll give it a look!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just recovered from burning the inside of my mouth eating something incredibly hot. I feel for those poor people.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I just recovered from burning the inside of my mouth eating something incredibly hot. I feel for those poor people.


Yes, how do some people eat really hot curry regularly?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, how do some people eat really hot curry regularly?


Hot curry is good -- within reason. Ghost peppers and the like are not within reason, and eating them is no joke. I can absolutely guarantee you that an entire orchestra did NOT eat these peppers. Here's a video of somebody who did -- in this case, a gentleman who grows and sells them for a living!






I grow these things (the season just ended, Carolina Reapers, the current world champions) and know whereof I speak.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

The peppers are still easy. My personal destructive fantasy is to get the attention of the brass section, and then eat a lemon, bit by bit, while pulling sour faces.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea i figured the headline was exaggerating because I've heard of those ghost peppers as well. And I agree there is no way they ate the hottest pepper in the world. People in the comments were speculating that it was a habanero, but that might be wrong as well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dustin said:


> Yea i figured the headline was exaggerating because I've heard of those ghost peppers as well. And I agree there is no way they ate the hottest pepper in the world. People in the comments were speculating that it was a habanero, but that might be wrong as well.


Probably. But even a habanero Red Savina (ave. Scoville rating 450,000) would put most people on the floor in agony. There are "lesser" habaneros that are quite sufficiently hot and may have been used.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Take me, you beautiful hombre!! Your tango ees so HOT!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Hot curry is good -- within reason. Ghost peppers and the like are not within reason, and eating them is no joke. I can absolutely guarantee you that an entire orchestra did NOT eat these peppers. Here's a video of somebody who did -- in this case, a gentleman who grows and sells them for a living!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant those unreasonable ones. I am personally a fan of spicy food, but there are limits.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I meant those unreasonable ones. I am personally a fan of spicy food, but there are limits.


There certainly are! But they vary. When I lived in Thailand many years ago, I was riding in a Bangkok taxi. The driver was munching on some sort of wrap. The tears were coursing down his face, quite literally. "Isn't that a bit hot?" I asked. He answered, "Yes. But it tastes so good!"


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

KenOC said:


> There certainly are! But they vary. When I lived in Thailand many years ago, I was riding in a Bangkok taxi. The driver was munching on some sort of wrap. The tears were coursing down his face, quite literally. "Isn't that a bit hot?" I asked. He answered, "Yes. But it tastes so good!"


Goodness me! He must really love that taste.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My limit for spicy food is when I start puking, which has only happened once so far.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> There certainly are! But they vary. When I lived in Thailand many years ago, I was riding in a Bangkok taxi. The driver was munching on some sort of wrap. The tears were coursing down his face, quite literally. "Isn't that a bit hot?" I asked. He answered, "Yes. But it tastes so good!"


I think it's mainly due to the chemicals that start pumping in your body from the pain that gives you a sort of "high." Because really, there are much better ways to season food. You won't find many high-end chefs dowsing dishes with extreme peppers. It destroys every other flavor and subtlety that's there. It's more of a gimmick than anything else.

We especially do that kind of stuff down here in the south with crawfish, gumbo, etc... and I've begun to look at it as more of a 'low-brow' way of eating. Particularly when you've tasted actual fine cooking.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

According to local media, a majority group in the Danish parliament now seems to have been established to preserve the orchestra; there´s been a big public campaign to support it, including 42.000 confirmed web signatures. The closure was a part of plans for cuts in the national, state-funded broadcasting radio and television service.

They have recently CD-recorded a great complete Mozart symphony cycle conducted by Adam Fischer, among other things.


----------

